# Swapping HD



## jbdecker (Feb 28, 2002)

I just had one my Tivo Hd's die on me. No lights on the front and no picture. I tried using the power supply from my other hd box but no luck. I also tested the hd and it passed. I'm guessing this leaves only the motherboard at fault.

So I'm going to buy a replacement unit. My question is can I simply put the old hard drive into my new box so I don't have to recreate all my season passes? Will the hard drive work in the new box or is it tied to the serial number on the old box?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

NO, all recordings, Season passes and settings will be lost.


If it is the same model (First 3 digits of the Service number) you could use the drive from the old DVR in the new DVR however because all the data on the drive is locked to the old TiVo's mother board you have to "Clear and Delete Everything" for the old drive to work in the new DVR. All the Settings, Recordings and Season passes will be lost.
Unless the old drive has been upgraded to a larger drive nothing is gained and the warranty will be voided by opening the cover on the new TiVo.


----------

